# Naked Lady Couloir conditions



## mountainjah (Jun 21, 2010)

melting quick...it's been getting shredded since Feb...hope that helps


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

i cant imagine the top being skiable, and its the best part. It's a better run in Jan!


----------

